# Jelly Soap



## cmzaha (Jun 21, 2017)

Essentials by Catalina now has their own version of Jelly Soap. If I remember correctly Stephenson discontinued their Jelly Soap. It really is a fun soap but my daughter found the Stephenson brand very difficult to use


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks, I will check it out!  I still have some of the Stephenson one, It is hard to use, and I made a couple, and did not use it again ...


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 21, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Thanks, I will check it out!  I still have some of the Stephenson one, It is hard to use, and I made a couple, and did not use it again ...


I daughter had fits with it. After several calls to Stephenson she finally was able to use it. Hopefully Catalina improved it. I might call and see if I can get a sample.


----------



## shoresoap (Jul 15, 2017)

I make and sell Jelly Soap. Easy to make!


----------



## lsg (Jul 15, 2017)

Here is the recipe I use:  http://pvsoap.com/showerwash-jellies-like-lush/


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 18, 2017)

I did forget to mention it never sold well for us, even though she had adorable packaging, so we discontinued it. I may try again with the recipe from PVSoap for the holidays. Thankyou for the link


----------



## lsg (Jul 18, 2017)

It has a lot of suds.  My DIL uses it instead of soap or shaving gel when she shaves her legs.  Kids love it.  It also gets those grubby hubby hands clean.


----------



## shoresoap (Jul 18, 2017)

I sell jelly soap mostly to teen girls.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 12, 2017)

*Carrageenan where do you get it ? I am in Canada....my grandchild wants it 
*


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 12, 2017)

Dahila said:


> *Carrageenan where do you get it ? I am in Canada....my grandchild wants it *


 
I would check Amazon, I think that's where I got it previously.


----------



## Dahila (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank you Shunt I already ordered some.  I want to make one for my grandchild


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 12, 2017)

Dahila,  soaping 101 has a video on it made with gelatin. It works. I have made them like that, and hold pretty well.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-OkFeuv7OE[/ame]


----------



## Dahila (Oct 23, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> I would check Amazon, I think that's where I got it previously.


I found it my supplier from alberta carries it, What do you use guys to preserve it?  the only available in Canada is liquid phenonip ,  I took some off from water for it,  It came out pretty nice .
Sunrise I do not like using gelatine cause with higher temps it will dissolve


----------

